# Sydney Northside 211108



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Karnage, Gary & I set out at early o'clock into a placid sea, windless with fog around the headlands. A quick stop by a favourite spot on the way out saw mayhem unfold. Stupidly I chucked out a test small plastic on the 8lb, only to have it belted and a spirited fish heading away rapidly. Simultaneously Steve hooked up bigtime as well, then Gary soon after. I'll let the guys tell their stories - my fish took nearly 20mins to land, bending the stupid little 1/0 jighead almost straight and measured a tad over 90cm, fish must've been hungry to eat a 4" plastic. Gotta love a good knot 8) .

We carried on and caught constant rats 'til bedtime. Saw Ash back at the ramp about to launch, doubtless after the 150cm model ;-) .


















Gary (oops)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Absolute belter of a fish on 8lb Dave, congrats!  Love the kingie silhouette photo.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

How good's that? New PB kingy on 8lb!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

90cm? rats? that is similar to the size of the fish I usually catch (if you take the zero off). Top stuff


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sdb....great photos and even better fish!!

Congrats!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

C'mon Steve, time to fess up...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Woooooohhoooooooo !!!!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome work guys!

Damn I shoulda chucked a sickie today and been out there as well.

Marty


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell Dave thats a great fish on any line! on eight pound - fantastic, but calling that a rat is just boasting
Audrey


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

very nice....8lb sensational....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , you legend , how the hell did you get him off the bottom on 8 ld , fantastic bit of angling mate very well done , gee your really killing them now snapper a few days ago and king today , well done buddy


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Holy Cow you've done it again Dave! That is a very decent fish on 80lb let alone 8lb.

Unusual discolouring/markings on that Kingy?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fur KING SOLID !!!!!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

what a morning! as soon as we hit sbd and avayak's first way point the 3 of us pretty much hook up simultainaously and all hell broke loose :shock: . got the best fight and tow ive ever had from a fish by far. about 8 mins into the fight i thought he was never gonna stop powering off. wraped to finally get him aboard after he spilled out the undersized enviro net once and went for another run. a pb easy for me at 110cm. dave displayed what a fisho of his caliber is cable of landing his cracker pb king on 8lb. quite remarkable really. dont wanna spoil gary's story but his fish was a ball tearer as well! i would of been happy to do a u turn and head back after that kaos was over but we got stuck into the rats. first time ive really cranked the drag right up on them to make really short work of their antics. lost count on the tally of them, they were as think as they get i imagine dave? also got my first samson fish from the yak X2 but they where both only tiny at aprox 30cm .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy Moly - Farkurnell - Yellow Tailed Torpeeeeeeeeeedoze !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost thats a big king from a kayak , thats a bloody big king from anywhere , wel;l done champion , what a good bit of fishing , looks like a little bit of swell there , what did you get him on ?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

And to think I almost couldn't go this morning. 
My yak is getting repaired and It looked like I wouldnt be able to get a loaner back to Pauly on time  . Fortunately Dave offered to drop it back to Sailing Scene after the session so it was all GO  . Pauly promised to get me some form of yak for today, when I picked up the "Sport" I thought I drew the short straw literally. I was WRONG.
I was a little slower getting out being delayed by the smallest rat I've ever seen. Arrived at the first mark with Dave's first comment "Dude theres fish everywhere, solid". First hit busted straight off, last fish must have nicked the leader. Sbd and Karnage hooked up, then a solid take on my 15lb had me going for a while to boat a PB Kingie at around 82cm. He swallowed the Gulp right down so I had to re-rig two rods with shaking hands so I could get back to the fray. By then things died down a bit so we headed westward. Picked up a nice little snap on the way out. At the reef edge we caught rat after rat and a sashimi sized Trevor. 
I loved the Sport you get pulled around like a bobby cork and no need to even steer  . Heaps of fun.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

shit guys that is an amazing mornings fishing, well done.
Simon and i hit Cloey for a late morning mid day bash and got zip. The 2 metre swell with white caps for topping made it interesting but the water was filthy and the gulls weren't active.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Magic stuff! 
Awesome and inspirational. 
Congrats!


----------



## tweeds (Jul 17, 2007)

Jesus!!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

WOOHOO... Awesome stuff guys. Nice work on any gear but remarkable on light gear from a kayak.

Luv ya work! ;-) 8) 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaaarghhhh the northside crew clean up again. I went out at Kurnell/botany Bay heads for a couple of hours thismorning and got stuck into a school of mid size sambos, but they're not even worth a mention up against those stonker kingies..... 8)

hows the arms boys?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Despite the later start there were still some fish left.

The early boys took the big ones so I had to settle for quantity over quality.
Got dusted a few times and lost a few.

The last one scared the bejezzus out of me when it popped up >10m behind the yak :shock:

Back at the ramp I passed the baton onto Matt (mattadventure?) and his mate who where seeing if High tide turns them on.

Awesome catches Steve, Dave, Gary.

Steve: welcome to the metre+ club ;-)


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

one day i am sure to see action such as this, heres hoping anyway. These early weekday missons seem to help lower the odds. Killer kings and some of those photos are just beautiful ! Send some just a little south please.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Nice shots Ash,
I couldn't stop calling Steve(karnage) your name this morning. I think I had the association of you and big Kingies burned into my brain.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

SBD, Karnage, Avayak, Polylureosis, (Matt?), and any other of you cheating bastards who caught massive kingies at Longy today (a fugging work day!!!), you can shove them up your bums. :twisted: I don't care if BOM has forecasted a "Strong Wind Warning for Sydney Closed Waters" on Saturday - I'm going out there at sparrows tomorrow to catch one too!!!


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

lol @ mrX's response.

Awesome reports, awesome photos and by god, awesome fish.

Awesome work boys!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

UNBELIEVABLE thats is just fantastic .
cheers craig


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't mention it to the guys while we were out there, but after the initial frenzy, my yak started getting bumped ala Keza style. I knew Steve would high tail it straight back to the Nepean ;-) , and Gary'd just want to catch the damn thing, so I kept my counsel. I did see a seal early, but if I was guessing I'd say Mr Bitey was responsible.

You might want to stay in the yak if you brave the conditions tomorrow Tom (note that I think you'd be much better off waiting for a more suitable weather window).


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good work lads, Occy said the size of Sydney kings was on the rise. I think this report confirms his comments pretty bloody well!


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

SBD well done mate that is a wicked king i took a mate out to longy this arvo who just got a hobie paddled out round 2ish back in at 6 birds smoking the water kings smashing the surface managed planty of rats and stewie my mate got a bumper trevally good to c some action out there!! I'll b there in the morning if the wind is kind


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

You gotta love a plan when it all comes together.

My sincere congrats to all concerned!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbthy4QAAA3bgEAQQAMAAJGAL+2f4CAASIp+qPU9T0hkB4oZBpqI9T1NNA0MTTRkQyd9icWI3lAmvh0l3E6CfVfSUQobHRKwxgHw8Wf7IEL0SRBnY2dNQQwlS6pEpBcvsL/i7kinChIXbDlwgA==


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done gents, excellent yak fish and Sydney based too. Yippee.

David


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

WTF!! Sydney is fishing better than QLD????? Somethings wrong. 

Congratulations Fellas for getting onto some great fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Top session fellers they are quality fish on any size boat, well done to all of you


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Some more pics.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

It's all been said, but worth saying again .... Sensational Lads!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

might as well drag the report out some more.....


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

You guys don't need Davy73's charters :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

well done guys great effort on light gear the bar has been set pretty high sure is a elite fish again well done you guys are

KING OF FISHERMAN


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Fantastic effort, guys. The boys in the East are now waiting their turn, as so far we have done bugger all around here.
Me thinks this season will turn out to be a good one, so long as THIS BLOODY WIND STOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again congrats on the catch. Well done.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Unbelievable......... Well done. Would you mind sharing some tips on how you managed to avoid having your line shredded by those beasts, and SBD how did you get the kingie into the yak ? I don't recall you carrying a net ?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

nice fish'n men


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Incredible :shock:
You guys are the real deal.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

SOLID!


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

New nickname for you guys... "THREE KINGS".
Well done boys


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

don't tell the pros!...must be the best result in a day at longy


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnny said:


> don't tell the pros!...must be the best result in a day at longy


The truth of it is the pros know what time it is without the yak fishos needing to tell them. 3 times out of my last 4 trips there've been pros around at the crack, checking conditions, watching the sea & waiting for the time. It was a pro that told me a week ago that the "traditional" king time at Longy starts mid to late November (not the world's greatest secret) - this is based on what his father & grandfather learnt over the last 100 years. As Tom found out yesterday though, not every day works. Sadly the pros are better than us at picking the working days from the slow ones (mostly), and when they judge the time is right they'll go forth & harvest (and for them every day is a potential fishing day - "Just off to work darling..."). I don't like it or agree with it, but there's little we can do about it, and the best I've managed to do is pick their brains, because those guys know stuff about fish that we don't.

I'm more concerned about less experienced yak fishos getting themselves into trouble out there. It's great fun, & a massive adrenaline rush, but the need for care, preparation & an awareness of the conditions is paramount. Longy is the open sea, with unpredictable currents, hidden reefs & big unseen things that go bump in the day. Stuff can & will go wrong. You need to know your yak and how it handles, streamline your gear & know something of the sea & the weather (expecting the unexpected), because it's a really long swim back even if the sharks don't get you ;-) . Experience will come, but it's better to pick your day, and be prepared to abort if conditions are or become difficult. There'll be plenty of good fishing days this summer, try as they might the pros won't get them all, and it's better to sit out the 20kt winds in the knowledge that things will improve. Jump on someone else's trip, but think carefully about being out there on your own.

Fortunately, there's a lot of reef out there, and the little database of good spots we're slowly generating will hopefully remain within our little fraternity - many of the spots that we go are probably less attractive to the pros. Looking forward to seeing you out there again johnny.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to agree with SBDS words of wisdom that LR has many surprises up its sleeve and really not the place for beginners to try their luck. The racing current - rising reef - waves breaking in odd spots and also lack of navigational reference points can all make it a challenging paddle / peddle. Add a serious wind into the equation and your increasing the possibility for mis-adventure. In saying that it cam be as flat and as calm as any where... but that really sums up the nature of the cruel sea...


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

CONGRATS guys on some TOP shelf fish! Great to see you all get amongst them.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Experience will come, but it's better to pick your day, and be prepared to abort if conditions are or become difficult. There'll be plenty of good fishing days this summer, try as they might the pros won't get them all, and it's better to sit out the 20kt winds in the knowledge that things will improve."


Wise words, Obe-Wan.

I feel I may have brought them on with my own unwise choice of words (apologies for the impertinent "bum" comment). Should have mentioned Friday's forecast for Saturday was more like "chance of a shower early near the coast, light north east winds until mid morning, followed by a gusty westerly change with strong wind warning for Sydney closed waters for the rest of Saturday, increasing to gale force on Sunday&#8230;". Unusually, the BOM picked it (like a nose) this weekend.

I hear the kingies planned a wake in Sydney starting 10am Saturday - to mourn their brothers lost to The Three Kings on Friday - knowing they could party unmolested by yaks and stinkies all windy weekend.

Well done again fellas, for getting into them in good conditions on Friday.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Hogans Ghost thats a big king from a kayak , thats a bloody big king from anywhere , wel;l done champion , what a good bit of fishing , looks like a little bit of swell there , what did you get him on ?


sorry baz missed your question there. got him on a squid strip about 20 cm long with two 5/0 hooks snelled.
40lb fc leader and 50lb braid.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

bit late .....but still some amazing fish !!!

well done to all !!

I agree with Obe-wan..... LR can be tricky.
I have been out there about 10 times, 2 of which were about 40 min sessions as sea sickness kicked in and was shitting myself  literally 
I have also stayed out there when other yakkers headed back as conditions were shithouse.....alone.....which was not too smart looking back.....but the fish were on !  
I take GPS and radio but still prefer to hook up with other yakkers just in case....



karnage said:


> 40lb fc leader and 50lb braid.


Steve... I have no idea....but isnt that a bit of a mismatch ? I think the FC leader would go first under heavy strain....and same if the king reached the reef ....
do you think 20 lb braid and 40 FC leader would do the same job ? (thats what I'm running atm). Any particular reason you have such heavy braid against leader ?


----------



## dcburton78 (Nov 13, 2008)

well done guys! looks like one hell of a days fishing


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

MangoX said:


> Steve... I have no idea....but isnt that a bit of a mismatch ? I think the FC leader would go first under heavy strain....and same if the king reached the reef ....
> do you think 20 lb braid and 40 FC leader would do the same job ? (thats what I'm running atm). Any particular reason you have such heavy braid against leader ?


cant argue steve your probaly right. 50lb is just what i have on from harbour fishing as there is marker chains, mooring ropes ect.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

karnage said:


> MangoX said:
> 
> 
> > Steve... I have no idea....but isnt that a bit of a mismatch ? I think the FC leader would go first under heavy strain....and same if the king reached the reef ....
> ...


I prefer the lighter braid because of the extra feel, but the 50lb gives you that edge of abrasion resistance & higher knot strength.

I prefer to break the leader rather than the braid. I run about 2m leader & if there's more than a metre in good nick after a bustoff I just rerig the remaining leader which saves time. I find with 15lb Nitlon braid & 30lb Nitlon fluoro leader, I usually break the leader first (maybe because it's usually wrapped around sharp rocks).


----------

